# Megan shortly after sunrise.........



## STM (May 23, 2011)

We got out to the beach about 5 am, hoping to shoot some sunrise stuff, but to our disappointment, found the beach overcast and a little foggy. So we waited until the sun came up and it got light enough to shoot. This shot was taken once there was enough light and my wife walked beside her with a remotely triggered flash. The background was very light and featureless, which I think actually adds to the charm of the photo. 

Nikon D700, 180mm f/2.8 AIS Nikkor


----------



## Trever1t (May 23, 2011)

Works for me. Lovely model and setting.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (May 24, 2011)

go on, do your little editing trick here


----------



## Big Mike (May 24, 2011)

> The background was very light and featureless, which I think actually adds to the charm of the photo.


I agree.  Great image.


----------



## Corvphotography (May 29, 2011)

very well done.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (May 29, 2011)

Very nice image.  Lovely model.   Great Work!


----------

